# Cleaning skins?



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get a free pair of skins today... But they are pretty nappy. 
Any suggestions on cleaning them? 
I was told hot ironing them over an old paper bag... Also rumors of dry cleaning? Bs or real?


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

I've cleaned skins with the iron/paper bag method. It works and it also renews the tackiness of the skins.


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

You can get masking paper--like for painting--at a hardware store. Easier than ripping up a paper bag. Use a warm iron on the paper on the glue side of the skin till the glue gets soft enough to scrape off the layer of pine needles and dog hair. Re apply skin glue and you should be good for 60 or so more ski days. 
Another trick--hang the skins up and spray the furry side with silicone waterproofing like Camp-dry (NOT WD40). Let them dry for an hour then spray them again. They still climb great, glide better than your ski buddys skins and resist glopping in Spring conditions.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Skin Glue Mojo - The Backcountry Skiing Blog


----------



## elcaposwimteam (May 16, 2009)

If you need to clean the plush then get a bucket of warm, soapy water and dunk the skins in them several times to loosen and remove any dirt trapped in the fibers. Then rinse them with warm water and hang dry. Once they are dry apply NikWax Skin Proof to the plush and renew the glue as described above.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Use a heat gun (gingerly) and a putty knife to get most of it off and the use the iron/brown paper bag method.

For the plush I occasionally rub them down with glop-stopper wax and gently iron it in.


----------

